# Fetal movement prior to labour...



## SurpriseMom2B

I also posted this thread in 3rd tri, but thought here would be helpful as well...

OK, so I am currently 3 days overdue :( And I have had (and still have) a very active baby. But I am curious, when labour starts (mainly in the early stages), does fetal movement decrease or even increase??
I haven't experienced any abnormal fetal movement yet, but I feel like maybe as baby gets closer and closer to being ready and much lower and light contractions start that maybe he would move less, due to space and position. Am I completely out to lunch in thinking this? 
Can anyone tell me what their fetal movements were like prior to labour??

Edit: let me be clear, this isn't a post worrying about decreased fetal movement, I was just curious if there was any connection in change in movement prior to labour starting. I have NO change in fetal movement, was just curious if anyone experienced any change in babies movement directly before birth. Please do not advise me on what to do if there is lower fetal movement, that is NOT what I'm looking for. Also not looking for tips to encourage labour... Just had a curious moment about fetal movement in general, and what different people have experienced.


----------



## dvc2012

Hello,

I personally don't remember any changes in fetal movement before going into labor. I was not expecting labor to start at all the night that it did. All I remember from that day and night is normal fetal movement throughout the day and nothing when I went to bed or when I woke up (he never moved at night). I went to bed complaining that I "didn't feel good" (if I remember correctly, I felt a bit sick to my stomach). My SO offered to take me to the hospital, but I said "no, that's ridiculous just for feeling nauseous" and went to bed. I woke up around 1 am with contractions, went to the hospital and he was born at 5:47 that night. I don't remember him moving at all during active labor but I may have just been distracted with the contractions and not noticed.

I'll send some labor dust your way! :flower:


----------



## SurpriseMom2B

dvc2012 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I personally don't remember any changes in fetal movement before going into labor. I was not expecting labor to start at all the night that it did. All I remember from that day and night is normal fetal movement throughout the day and nothing when I went to bed or when I woke up (he never moved at night). I went to bed complaining that I "didn't feel good" (if I remember correctly, I felt a bit sick to my stomach). My SO offered to take me to the hospital, but I said "no, that's ridiculous just for feeling nauseous" and went to bed. I woke up around 1 am with contractions, went to the hospital and he was born at 5:47 that night. I don't remember him moving at all during active labor but I may have just been distracted with the contractions and not noticed.
> 
> I'll send some labor dust your way! :flower:

Thanks! I expect they do slow down quite a bit during active labour. I just have such a active guy, I can't imagine him keeping it up once contractions start, he literally goes non stop. But maybe he will go non stop right up until active labour? I guess I will just have to wait to find out.


----------



## cat123456

With Dd1 the night before i suddenly went off my food and got headache at my mums and i dont remember feeling her from then but i wasnt worried, with dd2 i had pre labour for 2 days and she was still moving but ur deffo right about them slowing down and that in active labour x


----------



## Dragonfly

I felt Myles moving down, shuffled down on the day of the labor. Was really noticeable the movement. He was getting ready.

When my waters broke I didnt feel him move for a long time and it did scare me, I had to get the monitor in hospital but clearly he was fine.


----------

